# tournament stick fighting



## sifu Adams (Sep 27, 2005)

I attended a NJ State tournament this weekend and they had a Modern Arnis divition. they did forms and Stick fighting. They had a foam sick that the got form the over seas and they were like nothing I have seen around the states. they gave points for head, arms, legs, ect. and if you disarmed them 2 times you won. The Federation I am in is recommending we start this event in all the State Tournaments and National Tournaments. I would Like to hear from you all about it. I have my Ohio State Championships comming up on Oct. 22 and I will have a group from NJ comming to run the Modern arnis event. Would anyone be interested in comming or what are your oppintions?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 27, 2005)

When and where?


----------



## sifu Adams (Sep 27, 2005)

the Ohio State Championships will be held on October 22, 2005 at the Carlisle High School Carlisle Ohio 45005.  For more information You can email me at 
a_r_adams@msn.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 28, 2005)

Sounds like it would be a great thing to get going.
Best of luck with it.
Work precludes me from being able to get to Ohio for the event


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 30, 2005)

I haven't heard anything yet. Did you get my e-mail? I can be contacted at this number 716-432-0600.

 :asian:


----------



## sifu Adams (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry for the delay.  I have been waiting on the rule packet from NJ.  Here is the rules that we will go by.. Let me know what every one thinks.

*Modern Arnis Rules*

​ 

*Sparring (Stick-Fighting)-*



*Equipment Requirements- *

*·        **Head gear w/face shield*

*·        **Two padded sticks ( one red & one blue)*

*·        **Forearm and wrist guards*

*·        **Groin Protection*

*·        **(Optional) Shin and Instep guards*



*Rules-*



*All matches will be scored 12 Points or best of (1) 2 minute match*



*Point Value:*

*·        **Strikes to the head = 3 points*

*·        **Strikes to the body (front & back) = 2 points*

*·        **Strikes to extremities (legs, arms, shoulders, etc)*

*·        **Visibly clean disarms = 3 points*

*·        **If competitor drops cane (stick)  3 points will be awarded to opponent *

*·        **If competitor drops cane (stick) or is visibly disarmed a second time = automatic loss of match (DQ)*



*There is absolutely no striking to the groin or pokes to the face.*



*2 warnings given- 3rd warning results in disqualification (DQ)*


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2005)

No points for a strike to the arm/hand? No defanging the snake strategies?


----------



## Blindside (Oct 4, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> No points for a strike to the arm/hand? No defanging the snake strategies?



I'm betting that Arm/leg strikes are supposed to be one point. 

It is interesting that this point system and rule structure exactly follows the "kobudo" padded weapon sparring that has started to show up at some of our local tournaments.  If the rules are the same, simultaneous hits are both awarded points.  My experience as an observer is that this point structure encourages head-hunting.  

Lamont


----------



## sifu Adams (Oct 4, 2005)

Blindside you are right one point for arm or leg.  I have to ask what do you mean my Head hunting?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

Tending to strike for the head most of the time. If I hit you in the head and you simultaneously counter to my arm, I'm up 3-1, no?


----------



## Blindside (Oct 5, 2005)

My experience is based on observing the divisions that occur in the tournaments around where I live.  One difference may be that these kobudo sparring divisions don't give points for striking the hand at all, (but arm is OK) they DON'T want the matches turning into a defang game.  

Three points for the head is alot, it overwhelms the importance of the defang.  If you succeed one out of every three times you go after the persons head, and he defangs on the other two, you will win the sport match.  In reality (and assuming bladed weapons and assuming you survive) two out of three times you go home hoping to God that your limb will be functional at some future point.

Thats what I mean by it encourages head hunting, I'd rather see two points for head and body and one point for limbs, but thats just me.

Lamont


----------



## WT_ATL (Oct 13, 2005)

Tournament Update!

For those who will be competing, SMAK-Stiks has been chosen to be the official tournament equipment for the North American Federation of Martial Arts Ohio State Championships.

Good Luck to everyone!


Winston Tamisin
CEO / Co-Founder SMAK-Stiks, LLC
http://smakstiks.com


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2005)

Could a mod. please edit the title of this thread? I keep thinking it's in the comedy section or something and almost skipping ober it until I remember it's 's*t*ick'.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 14, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Could a mod. please edit the title of this thread? I keep thinking it's in the comedy section or something and almost skipping ober it until I remember it's 's*t*ick'.


Done, Thanks!


----------



## sifu Adams (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks like we are going to have a good turn out for the stick fighting.  I will post how everything went next week.  I recieved my first pair of SmakSticks and Love them.  We will be putting them thru the test this weekend by only using 1-2 pair for all the events.


----------



## sifu Adams (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is the update.  We had 5-10 competors for our first Stick fighting event including Mr Hartman his self.  How did it go?  I thought it went good for the first event.  We have some learning to do but I think it will catch on and become big for our nationals.  Mr. Hartman was a great help as well as a great stick fighter.  the Smack Stick was a success eveyone I talked to loved them.  The ablity to do locks, holds, and still strike without getting anyone hurt was great.  The Smack sticks seem to take the persure off the competors.  Don't get me wrong you can get a good welt when you get hit but with the proper pads you don't have to worry about anything getting broke with that persure off the competitors can go at it.  

   Ok, what about the point system.  We had 3 groups the competed.  The first group we did the 3-head, 2-body, and 1-arms/leg.  It was a little confusing at first but the score keeper (me) was able to catch on fast.  the next two groups, per request of Mr. Hartman, we went to 1-head, 1-body, and 1-arms/legs. I would like to hear Mr. Hartman's thoughts on it, but here is mine.  I did see the "head hunting" take place in the first group. But in the second group seem to turn more into a game of tag the foot or hand.  the competitors seem to go to the hand or foot for the quick point instead of going for the vital points of the body or head.  the question came up about the ablity to call a head, body shot by the judges.  My thought, (after thinking it thought and watching) Any black belt should be able to call it.  When you think about it many tournaments will call 2 point for a kick to the head, I seen no differant in point sparing and the stick fighting when it came to judging.  
  Next tournament I think I will go with the 3-head, 2-body, 1-arm/leg. and  a one 2 min round.   
  Once more I would like to thank Mr. Hartman and his group for comming down and helping as will as SmackStick for sponcering the tourname with a great product.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds like a good learning experience for all! Good for you!


----------

